# Asdatyres.co.uk Extra discount



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Just ordered tyres from asdatyres.co.uk and got an extra 10%off



Best price i could find fully fitted 


And i pay the fitter once installed so can cancel after they have been delivered if too old ( eg.Manufactured last year)


To get discount after selecting tyres continue to the page you enter name , reg , email etc and look for the 

ASDA key ( optional) select this and then enter a 10 digit number beginning with 140 Eg 1403453453


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Argh! 

They just phoned me to say only 4 in stock do i want just 4 

Had to cancel order as i need 6 plus a new spare


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks

Is this 10 digit number just some random number you made up beginning with 140?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

yes 

but it must start with 140 and be 10 digits why dont you try it, the discount kicks in before you have to enter your name etc

stock control interface with website seems iffy though as I placed an order for 7 only to be told by a phone call that they only have 4 in stock


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've just tried it using a 10 digit code for a couple of Hankook tyres and it's £10 cheaper fitted than other local quotes I've had.


Well done, that man!


:smile2: :smile2: :smile2: :smile2:


----------

